# EC Fury with 60 Merc



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I believe I'd go the other way 15p/3.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm still thinking you should go with the same prop that Steve Ward has on his black fury


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

More rpm and less pitch to keep the motor in the power band where it makes full horse power with a load. More pitch will slow down the motors power and speed, unless you run light sometimes......


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I believe I'd go the other way 15p/3.


At first glance, I believe I would concur because going to a 13p is likely going to place him around 6000 rpms, and true, that may be where he wants to be. What is the motor rated for optimally? I am just thinking too, of light load days, since you said this was for heavy days. But, my dealer says over revving is better than over taxing the motor and from a quick google search, I believe your range to be 5500 to 6000RPM. therefore, you could certainly try the smaller prop but be careful on light load days. My cousin used to turn his 2 stroke 115Mercury 6500rpm and ran it that ways for hours on end. Me? I would rather keep it at the high end of the recommended range at say 58 to 59.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> At first glance, I believe I would concur because going to a 13p is likely going to place him around 6000 rpms, and true, that may be where he wants to be. What is the motor rated for optimally? I am just thinking too, of light load days, since you said this was for heavy days. But, my dealer says over revving is better than over taxing the motor and from a quick google search, I believe your range to be 5500 to 6000RPM. therefore, you could certainly try the smaller prop but be careful on light load days. My cousin used to turn his 2 stroke 115Mercury 6500rpm and ran it that ways for hours on end. Me? I would rather keep it at the high end of the recommended range at say 58 to 59.


----------

